# b1/b2 in NJ



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

Anybody got one of these they drive either daily or as a 'weekend' car in NJ? I want to check them out and see what they're like. Especially a hatch back. I'll take you for a spiin in my vr6 cabrio


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

sell you mine,looking for 2000$


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

vwquantum said:


> sell you mine,looking for 2000$


I'm not in the market but what do you say about meeting up sometime so I can look your car?


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

hell I'll even take pictures for your classified posting


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

Good one. Ill try to get fotos


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

vwquantum said:


> Good one. Ill try to get fotos


seriously though I'd really like to see what these cars are like in person. how bout it?


----------

